
In Pictures: Companies That Profit From Your Data - nickb
http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/14/profit-from-data-tech-security08-cx_ag_0514profit_slide.html?thisSpeed=20000
======
blogimus
A comment more on the structure of the pages linked to than the content:

I have to say that I really don't like slideshow pages, especially those that
skip automatically to the next slide. Am I alone in this?

